# Hello from Northern California



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Cowgirlnca (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome!

I'm new here and just start shooting a bow last December. I have been hunting all my life, now I'm going to start with the bow. Going for my first pig this year. I bought a Hoyt Kobalt. I love it.


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* msroberts. Have fun here.


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

